# Hobbytown USA Strongsville and the Gate



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## CobraSvt98 (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes, Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to everyone!

Joe, Joey and Linda


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

Thanks you also!!!

Paul


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

yea merry christmas to all


----------



## K.J.Price (May 17, 2007)

Can some one tell me as to what droop to run on a tc5.

Keith


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Anyone Going To Try The Road Course At Classic


----------

